# Hunting license required?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

In your state, when you trial/hunt test your dog, is possession of a hunting license required?


I am in New York. No license is required.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope it isn't.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes in Illinois, if you are an Illinois resident. Never saw it enforced, however.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If you eat at a seafood restaurant do you need a fishing license? 

FTR, no, that is silly


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

One of the NE states requires them- kinda think it is ME but may be CT or the like.. anyway- no one checks, premium list for test said required maybe 3-4 years ago when last I looked but think it is an understood not going to be adhered to. I guess technically any gunner would have one though.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Not trying to create an issue but going to ask anyway. I totally get there are people that hunt and love to watch the dogs work the fields. To achieve a JH or higher it makes sense to use birds as this would be required to actually hunt with this dog. But...
the WC/WCX seems to be geared more about the retrieve than the hunting aspect. OK, be patient with me I'm just asking!
If the goal is to evaluate the ability or degree of desire to retrieve, why can't they use bumpers vs ducks?

Ok, I think mallards are beautiful and can only imagine how many die just to test the dogs ability to retrieve. Hunting has a purpose, I get this and have plucked many a duck when living on the TX coast. I'm just curious. Be kind 0


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> Not trying to create an issue but going to ask anyway. I totally get there are people that hunt and love to watch the dogs work the fields. To achieve a JH or higher it makes sense to use birds as this would be required to actually hunt with this dog. But...
> the WC/WCX seems to be geared more about the retrieve than the hunting aspect. OK, be patient with me I'm just asking!
> If the goal is to evaluate the ability or degree of desire to retrieve, why can't they use bumpers vs ducks?
> 
> Ok, I think mallards are beautiful and can only imagine how many die just to test the dogs ability to retrieve. Hunting has a purpose, I get this and have plucked many a duck when living on the TX coast. I'm just curious. Be kind 0


The simple answer is so they can demonstrate nose work during the hunt/retrieving process. I've also seen dogs that would pick up bumpers and refuse a duck/goose. (especially geese in an actual hunting environment) I don't use the scent for bumpers. I just don't like it and haven't ever found it necessary.

No license required in Delaware, but in the last few years they did start a new thing where you get free access to state parks if you show your DE hunting license. It even works for the beaches here that are state parks.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, I ran a Derby and I think it was North Carolina (Cape Fear). I needed a license to be legal. Last minute shopping on the computer, and keep in mind for the most part I am computer illiterate, made me legal. And I had actually read a thread in another forum about the Game Wardens showing up at a trial to issue citations for no license.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

puddles


I will be kind. 

I, as a hunter/hunt tester/occasional trialer would never look at a dog that hasn't shown extreme birdiness. We actually test our puppies for birdiness and we don't do it with bumpers. Keep in mind that all dogs retrieve, every dog will carry around his toy. Putting it on command may show what kind of desire the dog has. Strong desire in a dog will make it easier to teach retrieving IMO.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Where I am, no, because CKC doesn't use live flyers in tests. I can see why the gunners/handlers who are shooting would need gun licenses for tests with live flyers.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks all! I get there is nose work involved but if the spirit of the WC/WCX is retrieve not hunt it makes no sense to require fresh kills. If the dog demonstrates the nose work/keep looking determination, what difference does it make if it's a bird or a bumper? Speaking directly to the WC/WCX testing only. In the hunting trials I totally agree the dog needs to be able to retrieve a bird.... at this level it's ability to assist the hunter not simply the skill to retrieve.

Thanks Sweet Girl, if the CKC is not using live flyers it helps me to think this is a valid consideration. I haven't found a bird to train with yet but my girl will retrieve anything that is tossed by me or anyone else if sent. She will not give up until it's found and returned to hand. 

But thanks for not blasting me for hijacking the thread. Obviously I'm in the learning phase to all this.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> In your state, when you trial/hunt test your dog, is possession of a hunting license required?
> 
> 
> I am in New York. No license is required.


Not required in my state. 
Frankly, it's not logical for states to require a hunting license at a trial/test (even for flyer shooters) because the birds used in trials are pen raised (i.e., via commercial operations), just like the chickens and turkeys conveniently found in the freezer section at your favorite grocery store.
FTGoldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gdgli said:


> OK, I ran a Derby and I think it was North Carolina (Cape Fear). I needed a license to be legal. Last minute shopping on the computer, and keep in mind for the most part I am computer illiterate, made me legal. And I had actually read a thread in another forum about the Game Wardens showing up at a trial to issue citations for no license.


NC always finds a way to charge for pretty much everything here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks all! I get there is nose work involved but if the spirit of the WC/WCX is retrieve not hunt it makes no sense to require fresh kills. If the dog demonstrates the nose work/keep looking determination, what difference does it make if it's a bird or a bumper? Speaking directly to the WC/WCX testing only. In the hunting trials I totally agree the dog needs to be able to retrieve a bird.... at this level it's ability to assist the hunter not simply the skill to retrieve.
> 
> Thanks Sweet Girl, if the CKC is not using live flyers it helps me to think this is a valid consideration. I haven't found a bird to train with yet but my girl will retrieve anything that is tossed by me or anyone else if sent. She will not give up until it's found and returned to hand.
> 
> But thanks for not blasting me for hijacking the thread. Obviously I'm in the learning phase to all this.



It's not necessarily getting the dogs to hunt for the birds.

It's getting the dogs to actually pick up the birds + bring them back to the handler.

The birds smell AWFUL.  The ones we used while training - it's a urine type smell. They also bite + have claws.

A fussy mouthed dog like my Bertie frequently enjoys SMELLING things like that, but they don't like the smell or the sharp ouchies in their mouths. <= Bertie fetched birds because I asked him to, but you could literally see him throwing up in his mouth over the experience. :laugh:

Then the other issue is the opposite type dog who is ENTHRALLED with birds and want to KEEP THEM and EAT THEM (ie like my Jovi) - that's something you need to test on since a dog that shreds, eats, plays keep away with a bird is a useless hunting dog.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you Megora. That response made sense and can totally understand the need for a hunter to know if a dog is willing to return a bird intact.... at the JH level.

Like I said I'm learning... the way WC/WCX was explained to me had very little to do with the bird but more about the ability to take direction, show self control and desire to retrieve. Memory skills for a double & in the case of WCX a triple. And the willingness to take to water and swim the distance vs running around the lake to the closest point of entry & swim the target back to hand.

Being an obedience person I sort of made the comparison of WC to the Novice level. This doesn't ask the dog to take a dumbbell or a jump, this comes at a higher level of training. 

So while I understand the necessity of knowing bird skills for hunting, it still makes no sense that a bird be required to complete the exercises described for WC/WCX. But obviously it's strictly an opinion and not the way it is. I'm not trying to change the rules, just love the beautiful ducks! And it's really, really hard for people that don't hunt to find a bird to train with. You can go to multiple sites and order obedience or agility equipment. Why is it so hard to find a bird?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Not in VA. However the flyer permit is restricted to only from August 1st through May 31st. A trial or even hunt test cannot have flyers during June 1st through July 31st. 

"A field trial may be defined as an organized event (not training) where live wild or captive-bred game animals and game birds are hunted as defined in § 29.1-100 which includes the act of or the attempted act of taking, hunting, trapping, pursuing, chasing, shooting, snaring or netting birds or animals, and assisting any person who is hunting, trapping or attempting to do so regardless of whether birds or animals are actually taken. Such events may only take place during the field trial season defined in 4 VAC 15-290-115 with the following exception: Foxhound training preserves may hunt confined fox year round within the permitted enclosures if all participants possess valid hunting licenses. If foxhound training preserves wish to by-pass the hunting license requirement, they must obtain a dog trial permit which will only be issued during the field trial season. Events where no live animals are involved will not require a permit. Event coordinators should contact the Permits Section at (804) 367-6913 to inquire as to whether a permit is necessary."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thank you Megora. That response made sense and can totally understand the need for a hunter to know if a dog is willing to return a bird intact.... at the JH level.
> 
> Like I said I'm learning... the way WC/WCX was explained to me had very little to do with the bird but more about the ability to take direction, show self control and desire to retrieve. Memory skills for a double & in the case of WCX a triple. And the willingness to take to water and swim the distance vs running around the lake to the closest point of entry & swim the target back to hand.


OK - I'm answering as somebody LIVES in the obedience world (I had a ton of fun the last obedience trial and can't wait to get back out there for the next trial and hopefully finish title #1 for one of my dogs) - and not somebody who lives in the field world. Although I admit to checking out the distance to Shelly (Sterre)'s place where she does field training. I'm 3.5 hours away. Heheh. That seems like a lot, except I vaguely know the distance to a field guy in-state is about 2 hours away.... so one hour difference... :wink2:

The way I understand it - WC and WCX are GRCA test titles. 

JH/SH/MH are AKC test titles.

So there might be equivalence between WC and JH as starting titles. They both are geared towards a green dog. 

Regarding getting birds - you need to talk to field people where you live. And track down a field person to purchase birds from them. That's all. Check around the local golden clubs for field people and ask them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's nowhere near the top of the list of silly or stupid things in Illinois!



K9-Design said:


> If you eat at a seafood restaurant do you need a fishing license?
> 
> FTR, no, that is silly


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In many states the birds used for hunting are pen raised, too. Not many wild pheasants left.



FTGoldens said:


> Not required in my state.
> Frankly, it's not logical for states to require a hunting license at a trial/test (even for flyer shooters) because the birds used in trials are pen raised (i.e., via commercial operations), just like the chickens and turkeys conveniently found in the freezer section at your favorite grocery store.
> FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Simply put, a bumper can test their training whereas a bird is more likely to test their instinct. As our field trainer likes to say, it's how you know "what came in the box".
From a breeding standpoint, I want to know what came in the box.



puddles everywhere said:


> Thank you Megora. That response made sense and can totally understand the need for a hunter to know if a dog is willing to return a bird intact.... at the JH level.
> 
> Like I said I'm learning... the way WC/WCX was explained to me had very little to do with the bird but more about the ability to take direction, show self control and desire to retrieve. Memory skills for a double & in the case of WCX a triple. And the willingness to take to water and swim the distance vs running around the lake to the closest point of entry & swim the target back to hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Puddles, this may help. Here's the GRCA on the WC/WCX:

"Scope. GRCA's purpose in establishing and making available a Working Certificate (WC) and Working Certificate Excellent (WCX) to all owners of Golden Retrievers is to encourage the use and maintenance of the natural hunting and retrieving abilities which are genetically vital to the breed."

It's pretty well impossible to test _natural hunting.. abilities_ without birds. And remember, unlike obedience, there's no requirement that you run a WC before a WCX. A lot of the more experienced trainers don't run the WC. Similarly, there's no requirement that you run a JH or SH before a MH, and a lot of experienced trainers don't run the JH and some don't run the SH. So in theory, you could have dogs getting a WCX and/or a MH that have _never picked up a bird_ if you go to bumpers after the WC and the JH.

Further, although you can scent bumpers, it's not the same as the scent of a bird. Just ask any dog who LOVES birds. So when you get to the higher level tests, you not only want him/her to find BIRDS, you also want them to ignore the smell of other birds than the one they have just been sent to get. This isn't possible if you're not using birds. And, bumpers float high in the water. Birds often float low, and it's not unusual for them to be a couple of inches under the water. 

There's really a lot to what is being tested. Sorry for the random stream of thoughts, but also, if you're testing the _trainability_ of a dog who LOVES birds, you need to do it with birds because it's a whole different skill set. A dog may sit calmly for the water honor in the WCX if it's bumpers. Introduce birds, however, and you may find the same dog breaking and taking off after it. I've seen a whole lot of dogs fail the WCX on the water honor! 

We truly do want to preserve the natural hunting and retrieving ability of the Goldens. To that end, show me a dog that loves birds, was born with the true love of the feathers, and then can be trained to be under control when around them!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And finally, Puddles, do you have any hunt clubs anywhere near you? You can probably call them and purchase a frozen bird or two, especially if they also do dog training.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I think my desire to be involved and frustration of not being able to find a resource/support for a bird clouded my better judgement. I had totally not made the discention between the 2 different platforms ... GRCA vs AKC titles and was thinking this was a bottom level event to build on. While this may be a beginning it's not a 1st step for the AKC events.

The Dallas GR group is who is putting on the WC/WCX event in early Nov. and the contact for the event will not respond. They did however finally post the location and will attend (no entry) in an attempt to connect with the group. Unlike some GR clubs this one has very defined groups, hunting seems to have it's own meetings, conformation do not hunt and have their own group meeting. Ft Worth / Dal. kennel club seems to be the obedience division as the DFW GR does not offer any support or events for obedience that I can find. Dal. is almost 4 hrs away so in the land of TX is another world as far as finding people. Arkansas is closer but seem more focused on hunting wild hogs. 

I have reached out for months to every field training facility on the internet within 3 hrs but respecting the position they are doing this as a business and not for sport, will not respond. It has been suggested I reach out to the "gun dog" group and will certainly give this a try. I live in a very small town and there are no doggie activities or groups that I can find. The big excitement around here is the high school football schedule.

But you guys have offered some positive suggestions via PM and will do my best to connect. FWIW I had just as much trouble finding a place to get an eye clinic and drive 4 hrs to Little Rock each year for this, made the hike to McKinney (3.5 hrs) to get the heart clearance. It's just limited resources out here.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Stacy, you are right about your progression of difficulty idea, I think anyone would put a WC @ bottom of the 'hard' ladder- it IS supposed to be an instinct test rather than a training test- but some aspects of it are more difficult than that of a JH leg, though you have to balance distance increase of falls against the idea of a double much shorter yardage. If I put them in a progression it would be WC-> SHR (UKC)-> JH-> WCX/HR-> etc...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Not required in my state.
> Frankly, it's not logical for states to require a hunting license at a trial/test (even for flyer shooters) because the birds used in trials are pen raised (i.e., via commercial operations), just like the chickens and turkeys conveniently found in the freezer section at your favorite grocery store.
> FTGoldens


I totally agree.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*made me laugh*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> NC always finds a way to charge for pretty much everything here.


boy, that's the God's honest truth....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> Stacy, you are right about your progression of difficulty idea, I think anyone would put a WC @ bottom of the 'hard' ladder- it IS supposed to be an instinct test rather than a training test- but some aspects of it are more difficult than that of a JH leg, though you have to balance distance increase of falls against the idea of a double much shorter yardage. If I put them in a progression it would be WC-> SHR (UKC)-> JH-> WCX/HR-> etc...


WC is a basic instinct type test. Also, something many forget. The second retrieve in water is supposed to test the dog's willingness to re-enter water.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

A comparison of the WC/WCX and JH from the GRCA: _https://www.grca.org/wcwcx-and-junior-hunting-tests-co  _I found this helpful in understanding the difference. We recently attended a local GRC's WC/WCX event and it was very interesting to see what's involved. It seemed that most of the participants were part of a regular training group and I can't really imagine preparing for either a WC or JH without being part of such a group.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Prism I hadn't even considered UKC events! I did find a UKC FB page and seems they are far more active in this area than AKC. Labs seem to be the prefered retriever out here, in fact it's a lab group that puts on the heart/eye clinic every year in McKinney. Thanks all for your patience and direction. While it's very peaceful in a small town it has it's limitations. LOL maybe if the Dallas GR group was a more cohesive group and more welcoming it would be better supported. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

For the record, I live in South Carolina and you have to have a license for hunt tests here, either from SC or your own home state. You also have to wear orange during deer season  Not sure that anyone enforces the license thing.



hotel4dogs said:


> Puddles, this may help. Here's the GRCA on the WC/WCX:
> 
> "Scope. GRCA's purpose in establishing and making available a Working Certificate (WC) and Working Certificate Excellent (WCX) to all owners of Golden Retrievers is to encourage the *use and maintenance of the natural hunting and retrieving abilities which are genetically vital to the breed*."...........
> 
> *We truly do want to preserve the natural hunting and retrieving ability of the Goldens.* To that end, show me a dog that loves birds, was born with the true love of the feathers, and then can be trained to be under control when around them!


Great conversation and I'm so glad that you posted the purpose behind the working certificate. We all have our different perspectives on the importance of working skills in Goldens and why they matter (or, in some cases, those who think they don't matter), but it's a wake up call to see it in black and white. 

Our breed isn't what it should be without serious attention to the traits and instincts originally focused on to make it a great hunting partner and retriever. From a preservation standpoint it has to be a priority. What would the gamekeepers at Guisachan say about the current Golden Retrievers? Would they do the job? 

You don't have to actually hunt to train and run a hunt test. The reaction of a dog who loves the job is absolutely worth getting past handling dead birds.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks all! I get there is nose work involved but if the spirit of the WC/WCX is retrieve not hunt it makes no sense to require fresh kills. If the dog demonstrates the nose work/keep looking determination, what difference does it make if it's a bird or a bumper? Speaking directly to the WC/WCX testing only. In the hunting trials I totally agree the dog needs to be able to retrieve a bird.... at this level it's ability to assist the hunter not simply the skill to retrieve.
> 
> *Thanks Sweet Girl, if the CKC is not using live flyers it helps me to think this is a valid consideration.* I haven't found a bird to train with yet but my girl will retrieve anything that is tossed by me or anyone else if sent. She will not give up until it's found and returned to hand.
> 
> But thanks for not blasting me for hijacking the thread. Obviously I'm in the learning phase to all this.



I should add, for the record, we do use dead birds in all tests - WC/WCI/WCX, JH/SH/MH and all the HRC tests. And there is a HUGE difference between bumpers and ducks in training and testing. 

Bumpers are good for teaching and training skills, but just because a dog will retrieve a bumper does not mean they will pick up a stinky duck covered in yucky feathers that get stuck in their mouth. They are also heavy, especially some of the bigger males. For others, the duck is the MOST. EXCITING. THING. EVER. and you need to teach the dog to deal with the excitement and not get so excited that she can't think straight. There is also the challenge for some of being gentle with the birds (they need to be table-ready, not broken open). So there is definitely a reason to both train and test with birds if you are truly going to test the instinct and ability of the dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This, 1000X this!! 
I never dreamed I would feel this way about field work until I saw Tito's reaction to birds. Now it still gives me chills to go out in the upland fields with him and watch him do what our dogs were bred to do, and to see the sheer joy he finds in doing it.
I know so, so many people who got started in field the same way (looking at you Sweet Girl :nerd. They saw how their dogs responded to birds, and couldn't deny them the pleasure! (a little story about a little sweet girl who had never seen or encountered a bird before, and just SMELLED a dead pheasant sitting on top of my washing machine...she clearly loved birds from the first time she smelled one! Her head jerked up, nose into the air, trying to figure out what that amazing smell was. Then, if I remember right, she laid on the floor right next to the washing machine and didn't want to move! You could just SEE the generations of breeding going off like a lightbulb in her head, even though she didn't know what the smell was and couldn't see the bird. It was awesome!)
There's a well known obedience competitor who has put OTCHs on many dogs, and it has always been her first love. Sure, she dabbled in field a little, put a WC on a couple of her dogs, maybe a JH but nothing noteworthy. Until she found herself with a lovely young bitch that LOVES LOVES LOVES LOVES birds (and water).
So she did what any sane person would do. She retired from her job (ok, she was planning to anyway LOL), bought a Tahoe for hauling field stuff, joined several training groups, volunteers for every hunt test within 100 miles, and the sky's the limit for her and her young bitch. To say she is smitten with field work would be an understatement!
Sure, she'll get an OTCH on the bitch at some point. But for now, field work is her new love, and priority!




nolefan said:


> The reaction of a dog who loves the job is absolutely worth getting past handling dead birds.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

A dog not interested in birds has no hunting instinct. That is why we test with birds, most simply.
The WC/X program was developed by the GRCA in the 60s (I think) because back then there was no hunt test program within the AKC. You either did field trials or you had nothing. GRCA developed the WC/X program to both introduce people to field work and recognize dogs who had field ability but not the dedication to run and title in field trials. That is where the current star (*) system came into place to designate accomplishments at WC/X tests and field trials that were less than an actual FC or AFC titled dog.

Here's the thing you have to understand about field work. Unless you absolutely luck out and happen to live next to amazing resources, or decide to just send your dog off to a trainer, you're going to be doing a lot of driving. Field work is SOOOOOO much more time consuming and resource-dependent than ANY other sport. So get used to it. 

If you want to get birds, just show up at any local retriever event, and either buy dead birds, or volunteer your time that day to work the test and just take some birds home as your payment.

Most clubs end up with an abundance of birds, even if they have a freezer to store them or a pro who buys the leftovers. Just take some.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Actually, Arkansas, specifically Stuttgart, is known as the duck hunting capitol of the world. However, there is not a GRC in Arkansas and pretty much everyone hunts with Labs. There are several field trainers in Arkansas since duck hunting is such a big deal there. Dove hunting is big too, but to a lesser degree. A lot of hunters “warm up” for duck season by going dove hunting - plus dove is delicious. 

Hunting wild hogs is more common on the south side of the state, but it is by no means the most popular.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What fun stories, all of them. I had never seen a dog's teeth chatter with excitement until I started with just basic field work with my first Golden. Ellie's teeth will chatter too. She is a good sport about doing things with me, but she loves nothing like field work. And truthfully it's my favorite too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I know so, so many people who got started in field the same way (looking at you Sweet Girl :nerd. * They saw how their dogs responded to birds, and couldn't deny them the pleasure!* (a little story about a little sweet girl who had never seen or encountered a bird before, and just SMELLED a dead pheasant sitting on top of my washing machine...she clearly loved birds from the first time she smelled one! Her head jerked up, nose into the air, trying to figure out what that amazing smell was. Then, if I remember right, she laid on the floor right next to the washing machine and didn't want to move! You could just SEE the generations of breeding going off like a lightbulb in her head, even though she didn't know what the smell was and couldn't see the bird. It was awesome!)



1000X yes to this! Trust me, I was a city girl who knew really not that much about hunting and had no desire to. But I definitely got over any feelings of uneasiness about the ducks pretty quickly when I saw Shala and the other dogs in our group work with them. I am lucky that my trainer is a hunter and so I learned by just listening to him talk about it, and listening to the HRC people talk about gun safety and respect for the birds. Yes, the ducks absolutely stink, but so does dog poop and we all get over that! 

I also never thought I'd have three dead ducks in my freezer at any given time. But I do. 

And yes, I love that Shala does what she was bred to do. She may never be a master hunter (man, I will be over the moon if I can get her just one SH pass!) but I just love working away at it with her. We've had some bumps along the way (blame the newbie trainer) and I don't want to send her away so it will take us much longer, but as long as she is having fun, we will continue. And given her over-the-top excitement at her last test, I know she is having fun (so much fun that she broke her honour for the first time in, well, her life basically.) 





K9-Design said:


> Here's the thing you have to understand about field work. Unless you absolutely luck out and happen to live next to amazing resources, or decide to just send your dog off to a trainer, you're going to be doing a lot of driving. Field work is SOOOOOO much more time consuming and resource-dependent than ANY other sport. So get used to it.



This is SO true. Before I started hunt training, I put less than 10,000 km a year on my car. Now I put on 20,000 km+ a year. Any dog sport I do (we currently do three, though trying a new fun fourth one in a couple of weeks), I drive 60-90 minutes each way. It helps to have a comfortable SUV!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

The Cape Fear FT has always required a hunting license from either NC or your home state. The wardens regularly check in a course of a weekend. They list it in their premium. Great grounds down there.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks Prism I hadn't even considered UKC events! I did find a UKC FB page and seems they are far more active in this area than AKC.


This is the case in my area as well. HRC events definitely dominate, we don't even have one AKC Hunt test on my half of the state (the western half has one). I personally love HRC events and find them to be very welcoming. I'm the only regular golden person in my club, and I have a show dog to boot, and they are all great! Fisher has become a club favorite, its not out of the norm for me to walk up to the holding blind and have at least three people come over to pet Fisher. It's hilarious going to tests with him because literally everyone makes a comment about the show golden :grin2: I feel like I'm walking in with a celebrity half the time.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> Here's the thing you have to understand about field work. Unless you absolutely luck out and happen to live next to amazing resources, or decide to just send your dog off to a trainer, you're going to be doing a lot of driving. Field work is SOOOOOO much more time consuming and resource-dependent than ANY other sport. So get used to it.


If that isn't the truth! Say goodbye to extra money and time because it will all go to field training. I've got my eye on some versa launchers, but man those are EXPENSIVE! You will also start vehicle shopping by what fits all the equipment best, a truck is looking more and more attractive...


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Simply put, a bumper can test their training whereas a bird is more likely to test their instinct. As our field trainer likes to say, it's how you know "what came in the box".
> From a breeding standpoint, I want to know what came in the box.


I have been fortunate to participate in several "Field for Newbies" events at National Specialties where lots of bench and obedience dogs show up to have some fun and their owners/trainers simply want to see what their dog will do with bumpers and birds. Within this collection of dogs I see a broad range of "birdiness." There are some dogs who simply don't get excited about bird scent and feathers ... some of them choose to not pick up a bird and some even show a degree of dislike to the idea of picking up a bird. On the other hand, there are others whose "switch gets flipped" when they smell the birds and feel the feathers. 
So, despite what a pedigree may suggest, you cannot always correctly presume what came in the box.
FTGoldens


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have to drive for everything and totally expected this would be no different and that works for me  So we are looking forward to the event in Nov. and checking the schedules for other groups to contact. Thanks so much for all the suggestion to expand my search criteria. 

But for all you FT groups/trainers in the NE TX/ARK/LA area, remember to encourage the newbies. This has been a very frustrating process and I'm not the needy type but totally understand why so many people don't get involved with their dogs... at least in this area. It shouldn't be this hard to get your foot in the door. When people inquire, take a minute to respond even if you can't help. Answer questions about your sport. Groups around here could offer "fun" events, the newbies are willing to volunteer. Share your love of a working dog, it's more than a job.. it's a sport. And everyone had to start somewhere.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> I have to drive for everything and totally expected this would be no different and that works for me  So we are looking forward to the event in Nov. and checking the schedules for other groups to contact. Thanks so much for all the suggestion to expand my search criteria.
> 
> But for all you FT groups/trainers in the NE TX/ARK/LA area, remember to encourage the newbies. This has been a very frustrating process and I'm not the needy type but totally understand why so many people don't get involved with their dogs... at least in this area. It shouldn't be this hard to get your foot in the door. When people inquire, take a minute to respond even if you can't help. Answer questions about your sport. Groups around here could offer "fun" events, the newbies are willing to volunteer. Share your love of a working dog, it's more than a job.. it's a sport. And everyone had to start somewhere.


I think this is a problem in more places then just Texas. 

For getting birds do you know anyone that hunts? My son supplies some birds, and a lot of wings, for our field trainer. We also have places you can go and buy different types of birds. You do have to have someone willing to share who the people are that raise them. The ones near us don't advertise, and when I say near I mean within an hour.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> In your state, when you trial/hunt test your dog, is possession of a hunting license required?
> 
> 
> I am in New York. No license is required.



None in Alaska either.


Going back to your original post, I think it's required in California for shooters for events, but not for testers/trialers. I think I looked into it as a possible shooter for a national specialty a few years ago. I think they accepted your state's license that you were coming from, and didn't require a California license.


At one point, I did want all our shooters for club events to get Hunter Ed cards. I thought it would be good for gun safety to make sure everyone had at least sat through some of the horrifying videos what poor gun safety will do to you. But it was harder on the retriever side to find enough people with Hunter Ed cards. 



My local spaniel club is working on putting on a Hunter Ed class. I think that every club, retriever, spaniel, pointer, hound, etc. put on Hunter Ed classes.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks, but no I don't anymore but will be checking the boards at Tractor Supply & Ace to see if there is someone that does. They hunt something around here at this time of year & will post a note that I'm looking. I know I sound like those lost people looking for good breeders but have secured jobs with less effort than this!

I've emailed every training facility in 3 states (within 4 hrs) with active contact info. on the web since last March. I've received a total, TOTAL of 2 responses and one of those was simply telling me to find an obedience trainer. I found the WC event info on the GRCA (Dallas site was still posting info for 2016) and the contact for the event has yet to respond. Not exactly the image of a group wanting to promote the sport, their group or their event.
I can at least understand the FT kennels/trainers, to them this is a business.. they breed & sell & train and time if far too valuable to mess with a weekend warrior. But very disappointed in the GR club. 

I may have over evaluated my dog but really think she could pass the WC but without a bird to test on before the event it seems like a waste of money to even try.... feeling a little defeated and haven't even tried yet! So keep your fingers crossed that the group at the event is far more welcoming in person than the committee putting on the event. I'm pretty sure there will be some birds available with this event and will bring small cooler w/ice  

This is certainly not the expected plan but everything works out on God's time table, not necessarily mine.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks, but no I don't anymore but will be checking the boards at Tractor Supply & Ace to see if there is someone that does. They hunt something around here at this time of year & will post a note that I'm looking. I know I sound like those lost people looking for good breeders but have secured jobs with less effort than this!
> 
> I've emailed every training facility in 3 states (within 4 hrs) with active contact info. on the web since last March. I've received a total, TOTAL of 2 responses and one of those was simply telling me to find an obedience trainer. I found the WC event info on the GRCA (Dallas site was still posting info for 2016) and the contact for the event has yet to respond. Not exactly the image of a group wanting to promote the sport, their group or their event.
> I can at least understand the FT kennels/trainers, to them this is a business.. they breed & sell & train and time if far too valuable to mess with a weekend warrior. But very disappointed in the GR club.
> ...


Duck Hunting | Dog Training Aids | Frozen Mallards 

Try Frost Water Fowl in South Carolina. They sell and ship frozen birds for training purposes. It may be expensive, but it's a way to get a bird. It's not season here yet or I would have my son freeze one and ship it to you


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> But for all you FT groups/trainers in the NE TX/ARK/LA area, remember to encourage the newbies. This has been a very frustrating process and I'm not the needy type but totally understand why so many people don't get involved with their dogs... at least in this area. It shouldn't be this hard to get your foot in the door. When people inquire, take a minute to respond even if you can't help. Answer questions about your sport. Groups around here could offer "fun" events, the newbies are willing to volunteer. Share your love of a working dog, it's more than a job.. it's a sport. And everyone had to start somewhere.


Puddles,

Have you visited the GRCA website? 
At the following link, you will find a list which includes several trainers in Texas who, at some point in time, offered to help folks who want to break into the game of field training. (Note that if you join a group to train, you will need to offer to help by throwing bumpers or birds, carrying stuff into the field, etc. ... maybe even bring plenty of drinks and snacks to offer to everyone ... the more you help, the greater likelihood that you'll be invited back.)
https://www.grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Field-Network-List-3-16-2017.pdf

Additionally, the field liaison to the GRCA Board of Directors, Roger Fuller, is a Texan and can be reached at [email protected] . I suspect that he is in California for the National Specialty, but he may be checking his email and, if not, can be reached after he returns home.

More generally, you can find more about field training at the following link: https://www.grca.org/events/field-events-field-training/ 

And finally, the Field Education Committee of the GRCA has (or, at least, used to have) a Facebook page ... you must be a GRCA member and be admitted to join the site, but you may find someone through that avenue of social media.

I hope this helps. 

FTGoldens


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks FT Goldens, lots of great info to check out... they need to update their TX part of the list  but there are 3 working links and one I missed closer to Houston area but may have to widen my search for a bird. If you notice there is nothing on the list for Arkansas or Louisiana  I live in a black hole when it comes to doggie activities.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks FT Goldens, lots of great info to check out... they need to update their TX part of the list  but there are 3 working links and one I missed closer to Houston area but may have to widen my search for a bird. If you notice there is nothing on the list for Arkansas or Louisiana  I live in a black hole when it comes to doggie activities.


This isn't cheap but at least it would get you started - Dog Training


----------

